# Mythtv fails to compile with 'error use of undeclared identifier av_estimate_timings'



## Jason_25 (Apr 22, 2016)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/45299/page-2
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/46048/

The fix is supposedly:
1.delete the file /usr/X11R6
Result: /usr/X11R6 is a folder not a file.  Nothing is symlinked in there either.
or 
2. run `make delete-old`
Result: "don't know how to make delete-old" when run in the build folder or /usr/src.
or
3. Uninstall ffmpeg
Result: This wants to remove all of KDE and a lot of other packages.

So I can't continue compiling mythtv with these errors.  Can someone think of a solution?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2016)

You shouldn't have a /usr/X11R6 directory or otherwise. It was removed a very long time ago.

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Jason_25 (Apr 26, 2016)

10.1-RELEASE according to freebsd-version.


----------

